# Global Machinery Company table saw



## brich (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a small GMC table saw that my stepfather gave me, but he has since "chosen to relocate" whatever guide and fence came with it. I have e-mailed the company twice with my model number and have gotten no response.

I would like to use this, despite its size, as I am a rookie just getting started. I am not at the point where I can afford to spend even a few hundred $$ on a table saw (at the moment) and I would like to use what cost me nothing if possible.

Does anyone have any recommendations? I know sometimes there are universal part that can work but when it comes to table saws I know next to nothing.

I figured I'd hit this forum up first before feeling silly asking someone at Woodcraft. 

Thanks!


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

There are aftermarket fences out there. I have seen a few on grizzly.com that would probably work, but they start at around $200. Would that work for you? By the way. the cheapest of these are probably much better than what comes on most beginner saws.

Another way to go is to build your own fence. A length of extruded aluminum square tubing attached to the front side of the table, there should be mounting holes there already, and shimmed to be square with the blade is a good starting point. then a T-square of hardwood that can be clamped in place along this tubing would comprise the essentials of a basic fence. This could be put together for less than $50 if you had to buy all the materials and clamps, even less if you already have some of the materials.


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

I actually bought some of the GMC stuff when Amazon was carrying it. I had one part I wanted replaced and I did get to talk to GMC's customer service (Austrilia) but it wasn't a huge help either. The miter saw is awesome, the jig saw terrible, and the high speed (dremel) tool medicore.


----------



## Tim Sulzen (Mar 5, 2021)

You're welcome to mine. The motor is shot and not worth replacing it.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Tim - This thread is from 2010. None of the original participants have been active after 2014.


----------



## cheapdirtyblues (Jan 2, 2022)

(deleted)


----------



## Cwolf93 (11 mo ago)

Tim Sulzen said:


> You're welcome to mine. The motor is shot and not worth replacing it.


I would be happy to purchase yours from you along with any accesories if you still have it please.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Cwolf93 said:


> I would be happy to purchase yours from you along with any accesories if you still have it please.


Welcome to the forum.


Tom-G said:


> Tim - This thread is from 2010. None of the original participants have been active after 2014.


If you don't get an answer soon start a thread with details of what you are looking for.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Cwolf93 said:


> I would be happy to purchase yours from you along with any accesories if you still have it please.


If he still has a broken saw from a post in 2010, it is likely buried in a hoard of junk...


----------

